# pond flies



## shorebound (Apr 26, 2008)

i just started tying flies the first one i made that caught fish was a minow. I made it with a silver bead some maraboo and some peacock hackle or the lateral lines and some thin strips of blue feateres to give it some color two or three wraps of chanel behind the bead and that was about it. The crappie couldn't leave it alone i cheated a little bit and used my ultra light spinning rod any ways i want to get the fly rod out and hit up a farm pond or two. so if any one wants to give up some relatively easy patterns for some gill's and what ever els wants to bit that day. Any help would be great thanks


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

My absolute "go-to" pattern for farm pond gills is an unweighted yellow woolly worm with grizzly hackle & red wool butt (I tie the butt a little long). Tie it on a size 12 nymph or streamer hook. It's a slow sinking flie & VERY effective!
Another good one is either a foam gurgler or simple foam spider. On either, I prefer the legs a little on the long side.
BTW, where are you located? If you're near Canton, give me a holler!
Mike


----------



## Utard (Dec 10, 2006)

You can't go wrong with Mike's advice.

I have a couple that really seem to work well for me on the ponds. One is a yellow (I've tried other colors and they work, just not as well) Gurgle Pop by Peter Frailey. Google it and look at the first website that comes up for good instructions. It's an easy fly and lasts almost forever. It really takes a beating.

My next favorite is a Wooly Bugger. I'll bet that almost every fly tyer out there learned to tie this fly as one of their first. If you can tie Mike's yellow Wooly Worm, you can tie a Wooly Bugger. I like olive and brown the most with black right in there too.


----------



## mikeschmidt (May 6, 2008)

Also another bugger variation that is killer on pond fish is Jim Andrix's Lil' Bugger. Just a bit of rabbit for the tail and ostrich for the body, can be tied all the way down to size 18 if you choose. Most commonly I fish it in black, brown, or olive on a size 14 nymph hook with 5 wraps .02 lead adn tie with red thread so you get a little red head to the fly 
Another big winner is the Whitlock red squirrel nymph with rubber legs.


----------



## shorebound (Apr 26, 2008)

thanks for all the info. I'm working on getting more material i have a list made up of some stuff i need to get but the more i look around the bigger the list gets anyways i will try those and thanks again


----------



## shorebound (Apr 26, 2008)

well i was lent some pattern books and i saw a pattern for a silver shad it was relatively easy chaneil for the body maraboo for the wing i guess and peacock spikes for the back then you coted a triangle cut out of a duck quill and painted eyes on it caught 5 large mouth on them they were a blast on the fly rod first time for that my buddy just keep getting mad when i would pull out another one i don't know if it was the fly or the nice drizzle we had but it was fun i looked up the flies you guys told me about and have them bookmarked do you guys go to craft stores or do you order your supplies because thats what i'm waiting on


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

ponds are easier than the rivers to me. fish are less picky. dry flies, foam bugs, minnow patterns, leech patterns, almost anything in my opinion.


----------



## brhoff (Sep 28, 2006)

Griffith Gnats are great fun in larger sizes like 14's for ponds...have caught LM, Crappie and Gill son them this year already...usually save them for th end of day when I have have caught some on wets. 

Easy tie as well.


----------



## brhoff (Sep 28, 2006)

That Gurgle pattern is actually the second fly I really learned to tie after the Woolly Bugger...I made the first one huge just to get the technique and now make them smaller and smaller.


----------



## Utard (Dec 10, 2006)

shorebound said:


> do you guys go to craft stores or do you order your supplies because thats what i'm waiting on


A lot of stuff can be obtained at craft stores, but I'd highly recommend going to or ordering from a fly shop. The higher quality materials are well worth because they're easier to deal with and make you flies look better and be more effective.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Here's a easy one fer sure -

hook - @ size 8-12.
Wrap from the butt to the tip with cheap blue fishing line.
Put a red wrap near the head for gills (or a strip of red nail polish),
put two little black eyes on it (black nail polish and a toothpick).

Gills and bass chow 'em. They must look like freshly hatched fish.
Seems to work great this time of year when the fish are keyed on small hatchlings.

Cast, _very small_ twitches and pauses on the retrieve.


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

creekcrawler I tied one of those after you mentioned it a while back. I used a bit of red trhead for the head. Looks really great but haven't gotten to fish it yet.
Here is a real easy one that works well for me..it's called the jitterbee can tie it in a couple minutes.

http://www.loup-garou.net/jitterbee.html

Bees man... it's like a large pizza falling into a room full of stoners.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

That looks like a gill-killer too, Janus.
Been a while since I broke out the vice, gonna have to tie some.


----------



## jkurtz7 (Jan 17, 2008)

Man, where to start. I use an assortment of different patterns. I tend to try new stuff every year. For gills, you can't go wrong with any of the standard nymphs and wets. Hares ears, pheasant tails, zug bugs, prince nymphs, etc. I like soft hackle wets a lot and I usually carry a variety of different ones. The Picket Pin is a very versatile fly, it's a winged wet but you can fish it as a nymph, or streamer, it really is a great warmwater pattern even though it is considered a trout fly. 
I like the Briminator too, and I just started experimenting with it this year. This is another versatile fly that you can fish many different ways. 
Here's a link to the pattern sheet for the Briminator.
http://www.crappie.com/crappie/showthread.php?t=64328

I also use a variety of floating flies as well. Foam spiders, Poppers, and Chernobyl ants. I like to fish dries too, the Wulff dries are good, the Adams, and the Renegade. 

J.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

try a griffins gnat also! worked for me today! caught me about 50 gills on um today. make a few up tho cause after like 10 fish they bust the hackle and you got to tie a new one on .


----------

